# Stage podium - dillinger style!!!



## Vinnydude (Jan 5, 2011)

So i went to see dillinger a few months ago and on stage they have boxes about maybe a foot tall with a grate on the top and they have lights fitted inside that they use as podiums. Makes sense really as Monitors are very precarious to balance on!

So, are these things in production or would i have to make one because i would LOVE something like that!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Just make one. I made like, five in an hour. Lights get hot though, so line the boxes with a couple layers of aluminum foil


----------



## Vinnydude (Jan 5, 2011)

where the hell would i get metal grating from though?!!!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Your local hardware store! 

You're in the UK, so I guess that's Argos, B&Q, Homebase? I dunno. Seriously, you will find everything you need. You can also use plexiglass or thick clear plastic. 

I used crisp bag cellophane under the grate/plastic as well to have colors.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 5, 2011)

Perforated Metal, Wire Mesh, Grating, Expanded Metal and Fiberglass Products.

took all of 3 seconds on google...just be specific in your search and you'd be surprised at what you can find.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Just make one. I made like, five in an hour. Lights get hot though, so line the boxes with a couple layers of aluminum foil



Use LEDs


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^That's true, but those aren't always the most cost effective option. Good call though.


----------



## Vinnydude (Jan 5, 2011)

Unfortunatly I live in the UK and our hardware shops are crap. There are plenty of Steel Flooring type places but they have minimum orders and what not and won't be interested in making just a couple of small squares of grate, and if they did, god only knows how much they'd try and rip me off for it!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Improvise, that's the fun part.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 5, 2011)

Just grab a banana box, cut holes, hang lights in there and make wooden a frame inside so it doesn't brake


----------



## Vinnydude (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know why i find banana box so funny! 

Anyway, good old facebook, one of my mates works as a construction supplier!

Problem Solved!

Cheers guys


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^That's true, but those aren't always the most cost effective option. Good call though.



DIY , they are super cheap and with 5 of them together, they can light up pretty good

Here is a video where I'm just using 2 (one per side) on my mask


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 6, 2011)

a local band called "Axiom!" uses one they made from junk they found laying around.
if anything be a kid and steal some grating from a sewer or something lol


----------



## stupidspoge (Jan 19, 2011)

Provided you are wearing shoes, you could use something as big as metal grating from a fence.


----------

